

Oracle v. Google - Oracle Loses on Motion Regarding Leonard and Cox Reports - ethereal
http://www.groklaw.net/article.php?story=20111129080612204

======
nextparadigms
Too bad the recent EU decision about copyright on programming languages
probably won't influence this case by the time it's over.

~~~
nknight
It's highly unlikely that the EU decision would alter the outcome of Oracle v.
Google in any way regardless of timing. This is a US case involving completely
different parties and a significantly different set of facts.

Decisions of non-US courts usually have little influence unless statutory or
case law is severely lacking or highly ambiguous, and even then they are
treated much like one might treat a book by a legal scholar. Decisions by
courts that do not share the English common law traditions are of even more
attenuated influence.

